# BOGO Muscle Research Thursday Sale!!!



## MuscleAddiction (May 12, 2016)

*Muscle Research*
*Thursday Sale!!!
*




*One acronym for you...BOGO!!! That is right Buy One Get One FREE!!!


These are...in our humble opinion...the best sales you can have!!! This week we have some deals on some awesome products!!!


First up is Transform FORGED MHO Poppers! This is a supplement that does it all: increase test, block estrogen, increase androgen levels, build lean muscle, and melt away fat. It may sound too good to be true, but we have the blood work to prove it! We had independent volunteers run cycles with MHO Poppers, and we have posted the results on our store site!!! 


Check out the video of Tyler D in his MR T...*








*Next we have Premium Powders N-Acetyl-Cysteine (NAC)...which is a more stable and bioavailable form of Cysteine, which is a valuable amino acid, and has been highly researched for its extensive health benefits. The most well known benefits would be its liver support and mental clarity benefits. 


Also Dragon Override...a cutting-edge concentrated pre-workout formula. A small dosage delivers a big, powerful energy and pump! The ingredients in Dragon Override may support increased performance and promote fast muscle pumps, extreme energy, and focus while providing the most intense workouts of your life.


We also kept our Whey Isolate Bundle on sale for you for another week!!! We understand that without protein it is difficult to build muscle, so you can still grab 6lbs for $79.99!!!


Finally this week you get a BONUS!!! It appears there was a typo with the Glutamine supplement on sale...so for $25.99 you can have either Premium Powders OR Powerchews Glutamine!!! Take your pick at a discount this week!!!




*
















*And don't forget...ALWAYS FREE SHIPPING!!! 




Your good Brother of Iron!!!
MA and the Muscle Research Team*​


----------



## cane87 (May 12, 2016)

*You know i love the bogo sales! gotta jump on them, if any of these products interest you at all.Nac is a great product for oral cycles period  and overide is a hell of a preworkout for buy 1 + get 1 free. *


----------



## cane87 (May 15, 2016)

*Guys we also have powerchews Glutamine on sale from $35.99 to 25.99.If anyone would rather order the powerchews glutamine instead of the premium powders, you now have 2 glutamine options to pick from!  *


----------



## MidwestBeast (May 16, 2016)

As always, here are my thoughts on this week's sale:




*Transform Forged MHO Poppers (BOGO!):*

This is one that I still haven?t tried, but have been looking forward to using. We now have Forma v3, but this still presents itself as a great alternative or one to add into PCT if you?re just using forma on cycle or whatever. Anyone I?ve talked to who has taken these really enjoys the taste and appreciates the delivery method being something other than just more pills. This is a great time to grab it at a low price and try it out for yourself. All of that has been said when these are $20 off ? this is exponentially beyond that, so it would be crazy to pass this one up.



*Power Chews or Premium Powders Glutamine:*

I have professed my love of Power Chews many, many times. They are super convenient and very tasty. The BCAA and Glutamine chews are solid for travel snacks. The creatine chews help break up the routine of always having a powder (which I generally love, but a break is nice on occasion). Same goes for the pre-workout chews. But in general, Power Chews are great if you?re in contest prep or cutting and still want something sweet. When you travel, it?s just one small tub you toss in instead of bigger ones or measuring out powders in bags, extra pills, etc. These are fantastic for at-work snacks or when you?re driving. This is a steal of a price for these.

As for the Premium Powders option -- Great savings on a staple amino acid. A lot of the pros still swear by this stuff in the mornings, at night, and around workouts. And you can also pick up your choice of the Extreme Flavors to pair with it for only $5 extra. As I?ve said of all the Premium Powders bulk powders line, the 400g containers are the perfect size. There?s enough product that it lasts for a good while, but it?s not a huge tub that takes up much space at all. Definitely worth picking up if you?re a glutamine guy. 



*Muscle Research Whey Isolate 6 lb. Bundle:*

This has been my go-to protein for a decent while ever since we released it. Both flavors are great and the profiles are fantastic. When you look at the price point on this and factor in free shipping, it's a great deal. You're getting a very low calorie protein with a stellar flavor. The vanilla is very subtle, yet tastes great. One thing I've yet to do, but plan to, is add in a bit of cinnamon. It's also great for cooking -- adds the protein and nice flavor without any extra calories from sugar and fat. The chocolate is still subtle, but a bit stronger than the vanilla. The best way I can describe it is the same flavor as like a Swiss Miss hot chocolate. Seriously. I even toyed with warming some up with a splash of milk and adding in some marshmallows. Too warm now for that, but I may dust that off next Winter. These proteins are also great to take a stronger flavored protein and add just a bit of that to this to experiment, too. The PES Select white chocolate mint (peppermint) that they released for a limited run in the Winter was too strong for me, but I love half a scoop of it to 1.5-2.5 scoops of chocolate MR Whey Isolate -- phenomenal. I'd imagine our Yo Whey pumpkin spice would be great with a half scoop to scoop added to some of our vanilla isolate and the strawberry, as well. Excellent product to pick up.



*Human Evolution Dragon Override (BOGO!):*

This is not one I?ve had a chance to use yet since we brought Human Evolution into the MR store. I?ve heard really good things about the AMP Citrate version. This one does not have the AMP Citrate, but it?s not a bad profile. It?s a prop. blend, which I hate lol, but in your matrix just over 5g, you?re getting: creatine, beta alanine, AAKG, agmatine, caffeine, NMT, choline, hordenine, yohimbine, synephrine, and higenamine. Again, it?s hard to say without knowing specific amounts/doses, but I do like the profile (the one exception being AAKG which I hate and am surprised to see still hanging around in formulas). Anyway, it should do okay on pump with the agmatine and should be on point with focus and energy with the rest of that matrix (and solid with endurance with the beta alanine). Not a bad looking formula and if the flavoring is good, that cherry lemonade should be pretty tasty. Nice time to grab it now when it?s under $30 shipped to your door to test it out!



*Premium Powders NAC (BOGO!):*

I?ve talked about NAC many times. This is one of the most foul, terrible bulk powders out there. The fact that you?re getting it capped and for very cheap is all the reason you should need to grab this. NAC is great to run anytime, but especially on cycle (along with your TUDCA and other supports). For this price, there?s no reason not to give your liver some extra support.


----------



## MuscleAddiction (May 17, 2016)

*Tuesday BUMP Day!!!
*
*BOGO FREE...tell me that is all that is need to be said? FREE SHIPPING too!!! Jump on this!!!*​


----------



## cane87 (May 18, 2016)

Last day for this sale guys.Jump on those bogo's! Tomorrow we will be moving on to our new sale.Like we do every single thursday!


----------

